# CIS to CARB!



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Im looking into doing a suck through turbo. Ive looked into doing a turbo on my stock 8v for a while and have went through a lot of information. So I do realize that a turbo with a stock CIS doesnt exactly mix without quite a bit of work work. 
Im wondering if I can just find a carbed rabbit and do a direct "swap", and put plugs on the injector holes on my head? :laugh: 

Im just trying to figure out the best route to get a turbo on my car without spending tons of money. 
plus I havent seen a mk1 vw with a suck through system on it, and I think that would be pretty cool. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

It can be done but more money in fabrication then its worth IMO 

look in carb sems forum to find out how to carb then make a Pentium off the carb/carbs to feed into a IC or direct to the turbo you will need something like mega-jolt for ignition and a wide band for sure to try and tune it.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

bolt in a Volvo 240 CIS setup and turbo it with CIS. Many times easier than switching to carbs and fabbin up stuff.


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Svedka said:


> It can be done but more money in fabrication then its worth IMO
> 
> look in carb sems forum to find out how to carb then make a Pentium off the carb/carbs to feed into a IC or direct to the turbo you will need something like mega-jolt for ignition and a wide band for sure to try and tune it.


 I have meens to do all the fab work. 
So its not just take this manifold, carb, and ignition off this rabbit and put it in place of this cis? 
I wouldnt have enough "tuneability" with the stock ignition to run even low psi? 
If this is going to require me to use a completely new ignition setup its too expensive. 
If it "runs" and I can drive it I will be happy... 
:beer:


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

antichristonwheels said:


> bolt in a Volvo 240 CIS setup and turbo it with CIS. Many times easier than switching to carbs and fabbin up stuff.


 Yeah my plan was to use quite a few 240 cis parts to get it running. I bought a bentley and I am understanding cis more now, its still going to take a lot of work if I go* this *route but it would be totally worth it in my eyes. 
plus I already have a cis. 
:beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i would stay with cis very easy system once you learn about it. I stayed with cise in my fox all my freinds sayed to use megasquirt. dont have any problems yet just make sure you get a wideband.


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

vwturbofox said:


> i would stay with cis very easy system once you learn about it. I stayed with cise in my fox all my freinds sayed to use megasquirt. dont have any problems yet just make sure you get a wideband.


 Did you install a knockbox? Or any other volvo 240 cis parts, WUR? 
As far as richening the top end out what did you do exactly? 
:beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Read turboing a counterflow is not cheap or easy there is no bolt together kit it must be pieced together and fabbed up 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4939320-8v-bolt-on-Turbo-worth-it 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4518476-K-Jet-turbo-setup


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

no knock box timing set at 0 degrees on 92 pump gas stock fuel system just have my dpr adjusted for more fuel and auto tech power module to tune a little better for richen up top i used a cold start valve with a boost switch and comes on around 7 psi . you car is basic cis so i dont know too much about basic though i have seen many people do cis basic turbo and good results.


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Svedka said:


> Read turboing a counterflow is not cheap or easy there is no bolt together kit it must be pieced together and fabbed up
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4939320-8v-bolt-on-Turbo-worth-it
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4518476-K-Jet-turbo-setup


 Yeah I have read through both of those thread and a hole LOT more. I've done my research I was just wandering what that guy did... 
Im just going to make a mani put the turbo on run it really rich and see what happens. lol, and then maybe I will spend $30 for a wideband. and then maybe if my engine isnt leaning over a toilet I might spend some more money and time actually building my cis to withstand a turbo at a decent amount of lets say 8 psi. Then go until my engine dies. 
After all of that 1.8t swap. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> then maybe I will spend $30 for a wideband.


 Another useless thread....and if u can find widebands for $30.00 pls let me know ill buy the whole entire lot..... 



Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> Yeah I have read through both of those thread and a hole LOT more. I've done my research I was just wandering what that guy did


 Obviously NOT....Cuz then u write this ignorant comment right after.... 


Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> Im just going to make a mani put the turbo on run it really rich and see what happens. lol,





Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> After all of that 1.8t swap. :screwy::laugh:


 Why even go through all that trouble and money if ur just gona swap after anyways...Its a no brainer!!!!..:screwy: I think ur not gona do a damn thing, probably just here to read ur own post.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

wow 30$ wideband:what: i paid around 200.if you are doing a swap why bother dont waste money


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

TheMajic86GTI said:


> Another useless thread....and if u can find widebands for $30.00 pls let me know ill buy the whole entire lot.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's my plan "put on a turbo and run it really rich". I dont see how this shows ignorance, knowing that my engine is going to the **** hole. 

Yeah, I thought I saw a wideband for sale for $30, maybe it was just the gauge. Thats as far as I went. 

Yeah, I said I was going to do a 1.8t swap as a joke for how difficult it would be. 

No, Im not going to do a 1.8t swap. 

Yes, im planning on ruining/ experimenting with my engine. 

please, dont hate. 

Hopefully I explained myself thoroughly enough for you to understand. 

dub luv :beer::beer:


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm not sure about the turbo, but I swapped CIS for a Weber 32/36 DFEV set-up with the Weber Cannon intake manifold. The whole kit was less than $500 and included the manifold, and plugs for the injector spots. It was an easy swap and made a huge difference. I got it from Alamo Motorsports, but there are other vendors out there too.


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Schrottplatzer said:


> I'm not sure about the turbo, but I swapped CIS for a Weber 32/36 DFEV set-up with the Weber Cannon intake manifold. The whole kit was less than $500 and included the manifold, and plugs for the injector spots. It was an easy swap and made a huge difference. I got it from Alamo Motorsports, but there are other vendors out there too.


 SO you got part number K402 off of this page: http://www.alamomotorsports.com/weber/vw_carb.html 

and the redline pump.. 

It comes out to $469.10 before tax.. are all gaskets and lines included? 
Thats doesnt sound half bad. actually


----------

